# My Anatolian Shepherd was born today!!



## carolinagirl (Jun 9, 2011)

I am SO excited!! I chose this breeder and the stud dog months ago.  And the day has finally come.....he has been born.  Or will be within hours.  The xray showed 7 pups for sure and so far 2 males and a female are on the ground.  I will be bringing him home in 2 months.  woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh I can not wait to see pictures.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks I can't either.  After the first 4, she had to go to the vet and get a C-section done.  The last 3 pups were all males so there are 5 males to chose from.  Woo hoo!!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh I am glad all is ok. Can not wait to see some pictures.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 10, 2011)

.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 10, 2011)

you are right!  Before you know it, I'll be asking myself what on earth did I get into with this monster!! But then the adolescent period will pass and he will be a wonderful dog again.  I am looking for another one now.  I want to get a female in late winter or early spring next year.  They do so good working as a team.  And who knows....if they both pass their OFA checks and do well in the shows, I might even breed a litter or two of my own.  But that's years down the road.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 11, 2011)

Very exciting news!  Can't wait to see pictures.

Our German Wirehaired Pointer x-stray had an unexpected litter January 17.  She had to have a c-section half way through birthing.  There was a dead pup caught in the birth canal and the vet even had a hard time removing it.  

She did really well afterwards and did not skip a beat as far as taking care of her 6 pups.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 11, 2011)

Awww, so happy for you. Puppies are so much fun!!!   Can't wait to some pics!!!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 13, 2011)

First pictures of the boys in the litter.  Which one will be mine?  I can't wait until they start showing their personalities.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## terrilhb (Jun 13, 2011)

AAAWWW they are all so adorable. How will you pick just one. I would bring them all home. LOL


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 13, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> AAAWWW they are all so adorable. How will you pick just one. I would bring them all home. LOL


I don't think I'd be able to pick.  I am going to let my breeder pick for me.  She knows each of these pups way better than I could know them from watching them for even half a day when it's time for one to come home with me.  She knows what I want and will do her best to select the best pup for me.  I love having a trustworthy breeder.  It sure makes things easier!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 13, 2011)

They are so little and so adorable!

Just think, in no time at all your pup will be a big, beautiful, strong, protective LGD keeping your animals and your family safe and secure.

The first time I ever saw a picture of a ASD I thought it had to be the dog in Disney's Old Yeller, but was told the dog was a Black Mouth Curr.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 14, 2011)

Awwww, sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## foxywench (Jun 20, 2011)

beautiful, but i must say theres something about white collar puppy that just caught my eye straight away!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 20, 2011)

foxywench said:
			
		

> beautiful, but i must say theres something about white collar puppy that just caught my eye straight away!


isn't the color and build on that pup amazing?


----------



## Cabinchick (Jun 22, 2011)

They are darling! The adult Anatolian I've seen was much lighter in color. Does their fur lighter, or are there different shades against the black mask?


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 22, 2011)

discoverlivestock said:
			
		

> They are darling! The adult Anatolian I've seen was much lighter in color. Does their fur lighter, or are there different shades against the black mask?


Some lighten up, some don't.  Any color is acceptable (according to AKC breed standards).  The sire of this litter is red, almost the same color of red you see on a St. Bernard, not an irish setter.  The dam is much lighter.  This breeder had a second litter born just a couple days ago (same sire) and there are two pups in that litter with chocolate masks.  They are gorgeous!!  I really want one out of this litter though.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 22, 2011)

Awe look at that, only a day old and they are already guarding sheep.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 24, 2011)

They are 2 weeks old now, and here are some new pics.  Sadly the white collar pup died when it was a few days old.  They think Zena may have laid on him.  But there are still 4 gorgeous boys left and 2 girlies.  Here's the boys.....


----------



## Cabinchick (Jun 24, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> terrilhb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask who your breeder is? You can PM me if this is inappropriate to post


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 24, 2011)

discoverlivestock said:
			
		

> carolinagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.asdca.org/ is the breed club.  Click on the breeders link and click on the breeders list.  Scroll down to Florida.....my breeder is ALATURKA ANATOLIANS.

edit...here's a direct link.....  http://alaturka.org/


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the pictures!

You are SO smart to have carefully selected your breeder and have done all the research you have done on LGD breeds.  Will the puppy be shipped to you?

Signed . . . a Shepherd with 32 sheep and a Boxer, German Wirehaired Pointer and 2 Boxer/GWP mix puppers.  A.K.A.  . . . a Shepherd with FOUR dogs with a STRONG PREY instinct!   

Dingle Berry Me!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.  I knew this dog would be with me for a long time so selecting the right breeder was very important to me.  I will drive down to get him.  It's about a 6 hour drive, but I can easily make that trip down and back in one day.  One REALLY long day. lol!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 24, 2011)

They are adorable.


----------

